# Numbers Of Wineries?



## chevyguy65 (May 21, 2007)

Just wondering How many Wineries does everyone have where they live?

In Wisconsin we have 33 actual wineries!! 34 if you count the "Wine garden "at the State Fair.We were very surprised. 


We requested a Winery guide from www.wiwine.com and will start touring the state this summer (vacation time permitting




) What a great way to add to the enjoyment of this hobby! BTW we live very close to Mason Creek Winery in Pewaukee.


I am truly lucky to be able to enjoy this great hobby with my best friend, Mrs . Chevy






Please reply with a count from your state it would be interesting to see.


Im sure there is a website to request info where you live.




_In the Works:_


_MM Lambrusco in secondary_

_MM Fantazia Tagerine in Primary_

_WE Selection White Zin on deck_

*Edited by: chevyguy65 *


----------



## Dean (May 21, 2007)

There are over 65 wineries and 115 grape growers/farmers in BC so far. At least that is the amount that has registered with the BC Wine Society. There may be more than that. In the Greater Vancouver District, I think there are about 12-14 wineries that are within 1 1.5 hours drive from here.*Edited by: Dean *


----------



## jobe05 (May 21, 2007)

Here's what I found on North Carolina: 



*From tobacco to vines*
The state's modern industry is modest, but certainly growing with a bang. With 52 wineries, it ranked 10th in the nation for wine production last year, up from 25 wineries in 2002. Its first federal appellation, the Yadkin Valley AVA, was approved in February 2003, the seeds of an effort to establish itself as a serious winemaking region.


That blurb was written in 9/06. I thought I read something that the number for 2007 is upwards of 87, but it may be name vineyards I'm thinking of, the article says wineries.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2007)

About 16 give or take 2.


----------



## grapeman (May 21, 2007)

According tho this report NY where I'm from has 212 Wineries. Here's a little more info



<LI>Wineries and vineyards offer unique opportunities for economic development in NY, from Long Island’s North Shore, to the Hudson Valley, to the Finger Lakes, to Lake Erie and the Niagara Escarpment. The wine industry in NY has grown from nine wineries in 1976 to 212 in 2006. New York wineries have experienced 10%-15% growth in each of the past 10 years. 
<LI>The retail value of all wine produced in New York is estimated to be $1.1 billion. More and more of the grape production is shifting from lower-value juice grapes to high-value wine grapes ( Concord grapes sell for $145 to $450 per ton, Riesling for $1,400 to $1,700 per ton). 
<LI>The number of wineries has grown, as has the number of employees employed in each winery. Current estimates are that 36,000 people are employed directly in the grape, grape juice, wine products and related industries. 
<LI>The wine industry has an enormous impact on the rural and state economy. With the growth in tourism (about 4.1 million visitors) and growth in associated service industries, the economic impact on the state is $6 Billion. 
<LI>With improved knowledge of grape cultivation and wine production, the industry will be able to expand wine grape plantings and produce more wines of distinct quality that can compete nationally and internationally. 
<LI>Grape growers and wine producers benefit directly from Cornell programs, and consumers and the service industry benefit indirectly. 
<LI>The wine and grape industry also maintains a very attractive cultural landscape with vineyards, open spaces, and forests (as part of the wine estates) that enhance the natural beauty of NY’s wine growing regions. 
<LI>New York is America’s #3 grape and wine producer</LI>


----------



## geocorn (May 21, 2007)

At last count, Texas has over 120 wineries with 40 of them getting licenced in the last 12 months. Texas is fifth in wineries. The most recent tabulation reflected the top 5 wine producing states to be:


1. California (duh!!!)
2. Oregon
3. New York
4. Washington (the state, not D.C. which produces no products whatsoever!)
5. Texas


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 22, 2007)

22 in Minnesota according to this site:
http://www.catchwine.com/wineries/minnesota/


I am familiar with three of them, but there are more than I Imagined, and probably not all listed here.


----------



## Waldo (May 22, 2007)

Only 6 here in Hillbilly Heaven


----------



## masta (May 22, 2007)

According to this data we have 9total in RI with 6 bonded and 3 virtual.


http://www.winebusiness.com/html/MonthlyArticle.cfm?dataid=46698


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 22, 2007)

Thanks JWMINNESOTA...saved me doing research


----------



## grapeman (May 22, 2007)

masta said:


> According to this data we have 9total in RI with 6 bonded and 3 virtual.
> 
> 
> http://www.winebusiness.com/html/MonthlyArticle.cfm?dataid=46698




I have to ask...."What is a virtual winery?"
Do you need touse your wine drinking glasses to see them?" Maybe they are the equivalent of NYs farm winery. Read the link and find out.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## masta (May 22, 2007)

The _WBM_ count includes 1,587 virtual wineries, 171 fewer than in 2005. Virtual wineries are wineries that do not hold their own bond. A virtual winery has a physical location (which may be at another winery), produces at least one brand and has its own management and winemaker (although the winemaker can be a consultant or work for multiple wineries).


----------



## kutya (May 22, 2007)

I think 4 in Montana. Oil may know of more??? Chevy, I visited Vernon Winery in Westby last year. I was very impressed....


----------



## chevyguy65 (May 22, 2007)

Vernon winery is about 4 hours from us, close to the Mississippi river. beautiful area.Went to Door county a couple times last year.Spectacular in the fall!!!! We will head to thewest endthis year any other suggestions?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 22, 2007)

That puts you close the the bulk of them in MN. If you go as far as the Mississippi.Falconer Vinyards and Nursery in Red Wing is one I plan on seeing this summer.


----------



## GrapeApe (May 22, 2007)

This site says VA has over 100. http://www.virginiawines.org/
Looks like I've found some plans for the weekend.


GrapeApe.


----------



## chevyguy65 (May 22, 2007)

So far I have this : 
NY-212

BC Canada-140
TX-120
Va-100+
NC-52
WI-33
MN-22
CT-16 to 18
RI-9
AR-6
MT-4


That over716 wineries in 11 states and Provinces/Territories.


Im sure there is at least1 Forum member from each state,province/territory

*Edited by: chevyguy65 *


----------



## MikeC (May 22, 2007)

I know of about 30or so in Iowa. There are 5 quite close to me-two of which have recently started showing up on supermarket shelves in the area. There are several in the Amana Colonies which is about 70 miles away.


A close friend is growing grapes that he will end up selling to a winery in Indianola, IA in a year or so. I help plant nearly all the grapes (close to a thousand plants if I remember correctly). I bet I get to help harvest!


The one thing I don't like about most Iowa wine is that it tend to be very sweet. I used to like sweet wine until I developed a taste for dryer wines like a Merlot. 


I think Missouri has 60+ wineries but I can't vouch for the quality or type of wine. I just remember seeing signs for a lot of them as I traveled.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 22, 2007)

Wouldn't it be interesting to know how many home wine makers in each State,Province/Territory, and see how those numbers correlate to each other.


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2007)

That'd be good!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 23, 2007)

I think I know of 6 members from Minnesota....hands up!!!!


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2007)

Im going to hit a winery in Clinton, NY this weekend called Clinton
Vineyards. Supposedely they have quite a few fruit wines there. Anyone
been there and if so what is the verdict? Im also gonna hit the White
Silo winery in Sherman, CT. which Ive been there a few times and is my
favorite in Ct. Thet have alot of fruit wines to and everything they
have you can get either sweet or dry, thats a nice option.


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Dean (May 23, 2007)

Seems I had some older data. Wineries in BC has passed the 140 count now


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 24, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I think I know of 6 members from Minnesota....hands up!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 24, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I think I know of 6 members from Minnesota....hands up!!!!










Count 2 for us!


----------



## Wade E (May 26, 2007)

Well i just came back from a Ct. winery by the name of White Silo in
which the owner was very friendly and told me how he makes all his
wines which are all fruit wines. Rhubarb, Blackberry, Black Currant,
Raspberry. He ferments all his wines to dry and backsweetens all except
the Rhubarb in which he cold stabilizes that so as not to get the abv
to high. All of the wines were very good and like i said he was very
friendly and informative. He uses the Lalvin EC 1118 on all his wine
and has 2 enol-matics. He has currently 360 gallons of Rhubarb going
right now and hopes to clear over 500 since he is selling them as fast
and his crop in which he showed me is growing like crazy. He had 5 55
gallon drums in 1 room in which 3 of them were fermentin with the
fruits out and 2 in which he just started 2 days ago with all the
Rhubarb in ( no covers or even cloth over them). Just goes to show you
that we go overboard with everything we do as far as sanitizing
everything. He uses a heat gun for the capsules and a Portugeuse floor
corker. My room looked much cleaner than his room.


----------



## KSKOH (May 26, 2007)

*As of November 2006,* the number of wineries in the United States has increased to 5,970, according to the latest _Wine Business Monthly_ proprietary database research. This figure includes 4,383 bonded grape wineries and 1,587 "virtual," or non-bonded, wineries. The data excludes mead or non-grape wineries.


Ohio has 103 94 bonded and 9 virtual according to this publication in the Feb 2007 issue.


----------



## Wade E (May 27, 2007)

Well Im off to Clinton Vineyards in Clinton Crossing NY for a wine tasting right now. Its a 1.25 drive and will let the kids bring the laptop to watch a movie or 2 for the ride.


----------



## cindyjo (May 27, 2007)

I just looked it up on the web and New Jersey has 30 wineries. I typically go to a festival near me that all the winerieshave tasting booths which is GREAT but there was a change in venue this year and now it is farther away


----------

